# 25 Days of December Games



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 2:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 3:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 4:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 5:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 6:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 7:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 8:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

And that brings us to today! Day 9:


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

These are wonderful, @PeggyTheParti ...thank you for sharing, and will you please post them all as they show up each day? TIA and happy Friday night! (in the US, anyway...!)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SandyTopknot said:


> These are wonderful, @PeggyTheParti ...thank you for sharing, and will you please post them all as they show up each ay? TIA and happy Friday night! (in the US, anyway...!)


Yep! I’ve added a reminder to my calendar for each of the remaining days.  Happy Friday night!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 10:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 11:










(_I’ve seen a lot of people ignoring the warning at the bottom of this one. Do not ignore the warning!_)


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

These are great!! They sound like the perfect way to burn off some extra poodle energy


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 12:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 13:










This one is so neat!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 14:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Day 14:
> 
> View attachment 501181


I feel like our poodles and other dogs which get regular grooming on tables will be better at this than most dogs because they’re already used to taking commands on a table. I asked Phoebe to “turn” - which is a 180 on the grooming table for us - on the ground just now (don’t think I’ve asked for it off the table before), and she did a spin the first time (understandable!) but then did a turn after that.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

These are fun games to play and a great resource for winter days. Beau thanks you for sharing!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 15:


----------



## Ruralred (1 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Day 8:
> 
> View attachment 501011


This is true! We incorporate a lot of hand signals without words and I’ve never thought to test for the opposite. She does know “treat” with no hand signal😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 16:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 17:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 18:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 19:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 20:










Time is flying!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A really good one for day 21:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 22:










This is how we were taught to teach stay in our puppy class, and we reinforce it daily with play. For added difficulty (and fun!), try walking a circle around your poodle. Once that’s solid, throw in a little dance.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Day 23:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Merry Christmas Eve! Day 24:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A fun one for our 25th day:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for finding and posting these!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Thanks for finding and posting these!


You’re welcome.  Would be fun to print out for a homemade advent calendar or to pick at random on bored days.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Day 16:
> 
> View attachment 501293


This was fun. We did up to 3 minutes. Longer than that and I would get bored 🥱. Here is Beau waiting in the other room. He went straight to the treat.


----------

